# Shortest Cycling?



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay, well the sand was a gigantic flop. After many hours, my tank still looked like a 55 gallon jug of milk. Spent about 6 hours cleaning the damn thing out and re-doing it in natural gravel /w live plants and the new powerhead I just installed. ( The current looks bad ass )









Anyhow, I've had it runnin for about an hour, it's 1am here, but I dont want to go to sleep with my p's in the cooler overnight. Think they would be okay if I tossed them in, in like 2 or 3 hours?


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i told you to clean the sand out realy realy well.








(imo) i dont know if id toss the p's in just yet, put the power head in the cooler and throw some plants in for hiding


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

id wait at least a week or so.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if u add bio spira u can add them in 24 hrs did u?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I set up a 75 this weekend with 30 gallons of water from another tank, 30 lbs of gravel from the tank, and besides the new filter I'm running the one that was on the other tank. I added fish right to it.

The first few days aren't the scary part, it's in a week or 2 when you have to wait to see if you get a nitrite spike and everything dies.

good luck


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

get pictures
i had my piranhas in blue sand 3RBP5" and 1 black piranha3" in a 30gallon high.

-Steve

150gallon/10 RBP about 5" and a ploces 1-7" abr 
and to many other tanks to add


----------

